# Amplificador de 100w tda 7293 (marshall mg 100)



## smalding (Sep 2, 2010)

aqui les traigo el diagrama del amplificador marshall mg 100 y uno separado de la parte del amplificador para elaborarlo 
en lo particular para mi el amplificador de guitarra marshall mg 100 es muy potente por eso es que separe la parte de potencia para usarlo como un amplificador de bajo, o de voz , etc. 
y desirles que es igual, incluso mas potente que el *Sony Genezi Mhc*-gnx *600 que tengo* en casa
pueden descargar el archivo zip que esta con mejora calidad de imagen me olvidava que es mejor si ponen un disipador de calor en el integrado con un ventilador pequeño de 3 pulgadas


----------



## raher (Sep 27, 2010)

Gracias por postearlo, solo una pregunta, hace unos dias abri un mg100 que tengo aqui, y vi que el circuito dice tda 7283
¿es igual? lo busque y no encontre la hoja de datos por ningun lado
es solo por preguntar, porque con el que pusiste creo que me ira bien para hacer un ampli para mi guitarra...
gracias


----------



## juanchilp (Sep 28, 2010)

este integrado se me hace agua la boca http://320volt.com/tda7293-ile-stereo-mono-pralel-baglantili-anfi-devreleri/ , tiene mucha pinta de ser exelente. Lo que nose si será verdad si soportará +/-50V


----------



## smalding (Sep 30, 2010)

raher dijo:


> Gracias por postearlo, solo una pregunta, hace unos dias abri un mg100 que tengo aqui, y vi que el circuito dice tda 7283
> ¿es igual? lo busque y no encontre la hoja de datos por ningun lado
> es solo por preguntar, porque con el que pusiste creo que me ira bien para hacer un ampli para mi guitarra...
> gracias


disculpa que recien te responda.
la verdad no e  visto un amplificador marshall con ese integrado 7283
incluso el mg50 el mg100 y el mg250 tranen el mismo integrado de tda7293 a esepcion del mg250 que trae doble integrado 2 tdas
cualquier duda del qmplificador que vas a armar me avisas para darte algunas hayudas 
o me escribes a mi correo Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## angel36 (Sep 30, 2010)

Smalding...

Trata de no publicar, direcciones de correo electrónico estas incumpliendo las normas del foro.
Saludos!


----------



## smalding (Oct 2, 2010)

ok
mis disculpas gracias



angel36 dijo:


> Smalding...
> 
> Trata de no publicar, direcciones de correo electrónico estas incumpliendo las normas del foro.
> Saludos!


 
disculpa que integrado de potencia tiene o si puedes publicar el diagrama del amplificador


----------



## angel36 (Oct 2, 2010)

el pre es de tupolev...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/

la potencia es de mnicolau......

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/


----------



## Levi Bugueno (Abr 12, 2011)

hola...alguien hiso el pcb de este marshall mg100 yo tengo uno hecho por mi...de todo el amplificador pero talvez alguien tenga uno mejor.....seria de gran ayuda si me lo pasan para ver cual esta mas terminado...en caso de que el mio este mejor lo subo y se los paso...esta bueno el ampli pero bastante complicado de armar...tambien me dirian si consiguieron el integrado DG212cj o por cual lo reemplazaron porque yo todavia no lo consigo... gracias...


----------



## calllife (May 5, 2011)

Mira soy nuevo en esto y quiero hacerme un ampli con este integrado, por que es la raja yo tengo un marshall de la serie mg50dfx   con ese mismo integrado  tda 7293 y quiero saber si alguien lo a confeccionado como para hacerlo


----------



## caporal (May 30, 2012)

smalding dijo:


> aqui les traigo el diagrama del amplificador marshall mg 100 y uno separado de la parte del amplificador para elaborarlo
> en lo particular para mi el amplificador de guitarra marshall mg 100 es muy potente por eso es que separe la parte de potencia para usarlo como un amplificador de bajo, o de voz , etc.
> y desirles que es igual, incluso mas potente que el *Sony Genezi Mhc*-gnx *600 que tengo* en casa
> pueden descargar el archivo zip que esta con mejora calidad de imagen me olvidava que es mejor si ponen un disipador de calor en el integrado con un ventilador pequeño de 3 pulgadas



gracias por este gran desarrollo electronico mil gracias

me da gusto que exista esta pagina


----------



## marveto2 (May 30, 2012)

este tda soporta +/-40Vdc??


----------



## Christian Paladino (Mar 5, 2013)

Me he encontrado con una gran incógnita, qué diferencia existe entre el TDA 7293 ó el 7293 V ? Se me quemó, por lo que veo dice 7293 "V", pero en el plano dice 7293. ( No soy muy experimentado, pero en este momento no tengo otra alternativa ya que lo necesito ) Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2013)

Christian Paladino dijo:


> Me he encontrado con una gran incógnita, qué diferencia existe entre el TDA 7293 ó el 7293 V ?


Y que dice el datasheet al respecto???


----------



## Christian Paladino (Mar 5, 2013)

Lo he leído pero no me sacó la duda, por eso consulto aquí si no es molestia.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 5, 2013)

La diferencia es el montaje,  hay  vertical y horizontal, mira el datasheet este es mas actualizado al que sale normalmente, chauuuuuuu


----------



## SA7AN (Abr 3, 2013)

smalding dijo:


> aqui les traigo el diagrama del amplificador marshall mg 100 y uno separado de la parte del amplificador para elaborarlo
> en lo particular para mi el amplificador de guitarra marshall mg 100 es muy potente por eso es que separe la parte de potencia para usarlo como un amplificador de bajo, o de voz , etc.
> y desirles que es igual, incluso mas potente que el *Sony Genezi Mhc*-gnx *600 que tengo* en casa
> pueden descargar el archivo zip que esta con mejora calidad de imagen me olvidava que es mejor si ponen un disipador de calor en el integrado con un ventilador pequeño de 3 pulgadas


 
Ojo que ese marshall suena de miedo por los parlantes Celestion (R) que trae de fabrica.
www.celestion.com si te fijas todos tienen sensibilidad mayor a 90 db, Asi tambien suenan, Y, tristemente, por estas tierras, asi tambien valen $$$$


----------



## FrankLopez (Oct 19, 2013)

Hola amigo tengo un marshall MG100DfX con bafle separado , bueno hace una semanas se quemo el integrado y salio humo ,cambie el ic TDA 7293 y cambie los electr*O*líticos de la tarjeta t*AM*b*IEN* del +b que mido 37V +- mi duda es el diagrama que subiste es original o tu lo diseñaste ? ya que todo coi*N*cide con las ta*R*jetas posición y valor de componentes solo ay dos resi*S*tencias que no miden lo *QUE* dice el diagrama que subiste la R12 y ls R23 en el diagrama la R12 dice 100K y yo mido solo 10k y las R23 dice 180K pero solo mido 1.8K quisiera que me orientaras por*-*fa*VOR* cam*a*bio esas R o las dejo como estan gracias salu*DOS*


----------

